# Rat having trouble walking/moving



## aquacarrot (May 27, 2008)

About a month ago my rat had his eye taken out because it had popped due to an infection or a tumor (we are not sure which it is). Yesterday I noticed he was really lazy, having trouble walking like he was becoming paralyzed and had not eaten or had anything to drink. But when I offered him a carrot he took it and started eating, he also drank the water I gave him out of an eyedropper. 
Is there any chance that he will get better?


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Eating and drinking are both Good Things, but I'd see the vet if at all possible. I don't know much about rattie health, but any animal not eating and having trouble moving is a sign of illness. And ratties tend to hide their illness if at all possible.

Good luck!
Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## aquacarrot (May 27, 2008)

now he can get around his cage a little, he walks really slow and he looks as if he is draging his whole body. He is eating and drinking more but i havent found any poops in his cage. is that bad? he already ate 2 baby carrots, half a triscut and 1/8 of an apple.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

How old is he? You could perhaps call your vet, but I don't know if he could tell you much without seeing him.


----------



## aquacarrot (May 27, 2008)

I think he is 1.5 or 2 years old.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

that's pretty old for a rat, he may be going into old age with a bang instead of gracefully


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

If he's not eating or drinking much/properly, you'll notice that the amount of poop decreases. That in itself isn't a good thing, really

I think a visit with the vet is in order. It may be something as easy to diagnose as a post operative infection .. or maybe something like a stroke? (as an example of many). Your vet should be able to diagnose and hopefully give you a clearer picture of what is going on than any of us would be able to. Good luck


----------



## aquacarrot (May 27, 2008)

Now I think it is too late to take him to the vet. He isn't moving much and not eating or drinking at all. I think that he has a brain tumor because I just notices a bump where his eye was. He lived a good life and I am just trying to keep him comfy now.


----------

